# Hello from NC!!



## Riptide (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello guys glad to have found ya!! I and my 8 yr old lil girl take taekwondo from Tony Harrison in Lowgap,NC.Im a blue belt and she is a green with blue stripe.I hope to maybe find some people near me,maybe find out about some tournements too.Thanks!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to MT!!! Happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2010)

Riptide said:


> Hello guys glad to have found ya!! I and my 8 yr old lil girl take taekwondo from Tony Harrison in Lowgap,NC.Im a blue belt and she is a green with blue stripe.I hope to maybe find some people near me,maybe find out about some tournements too.Thanks!!



Congrats and welcome.  I just moved up to Michigan from a little town in NC, some have heard of it, called Wilson.  This is a nice place, hope you like it!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Drac (Jul 11, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## David43515 (Jul 11, 2010)

Wecome!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 12, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!!


----------

